# Herping from Victoria, Australia .. -big post-



## richoman3 (Dec 10, 2012)

just some herping from the past couple of years from around Melbourne and more north in victoria...

hope you enjoy the pics 


this guy was an amazing coloured copperhead! (sorry for the noob pics lol!)


Lowland Copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Lowland Copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Jacky dragons are quite a common sight in Melbourne, very well hidden most of the time!


Baby Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

about to lay eggs..

Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Growling grass frogs are spectacular frogs! though they are declining from loss of habitat


Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Tiger snakes


baby Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Whites skink - in certain areas these guys are everywhere jumping along the rocks!


White's Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Whites Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Whites Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Marbled geckos - meh, too many of them!


Marbled Gecko (Christinus marmoratus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Marbled Gecko (Christinus marmoratus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


ive only seen lesueurs tree frogs at one creek near melbourne, in spring the males are a spectacular yellow colour!


Lesueur's Tree Frog (Litoria lesueuri) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


common froglets, these are found EVERYWHERE, and vary in colour alot


Common Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Common Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Common Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Black Rock skinks ... these guys are hard to get pics of!, they just slide under large boulders when you get too close


Black Rock Skink (Egernia saxatilis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Blue tongue,


Eastern Blue Tongue (Tiliqua scincoides) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Eastern Blue Tongue (Tiliqua scincoides) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


 Brown tree frog, another frog that varies alot in colour


Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingi by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Litoria paraewingii / ewingii by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Southern toadlet - a little interesting frog that is also declining


Southern Toadlet (Pseudophryne semimarmorata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Southern Toadlet (Pseudophryne semimarmorata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Brown snakes - love these crazy snakes!


Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Juvenile Eastern Brown Snakes (Pseudonaja textilis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Little whip snakes, shy but cool snakes


Little Whip Snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Little Whip Snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Plains froglet - very similiar to the common froglet


Plains Froglet (Crinia parinsignifera) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Plains Froglet (Crinia parasignifera) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Banjo frogs


Eastern Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerilii dumerilii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Eastern Banjo Frog (Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerilii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Spotted marsh frog


Spotted Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes tasmaniensis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Spotted Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes tasmaniensis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Robust striped skink


Robust Striped Skink (Ctenotus robustus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Eastern Three lined skink


Eastern Three Lined Skink (Acritoscincus duperreyi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Thick tailed geckos ! = awesome and cute geckos


Thick Tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Thick Tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Tree skinks


Tree Skink (Egernia striolata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Tree Skink (Egernia striolata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Boulengers skink


Boulenger's Skink (Morethia boulengeri) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


tree toed skink


Eastern Three Toed Earless Skink (Hemiergis talbingoensis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


bougainvilles skink - little slidy fellas


Bougainville's Skink (Lerista bougainvilli) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


swamp skinks!. awesome skinks, unfortunately on the decline also due to habitat destruction


Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Pink tailed worm lizard - a very secretive little guy


Pink Tailed Worm Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Pink Tailed Worm Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## richoman3 (Dec 10, 2012)

and some more...

Southern rainbow skink, bad pic of a nicely coloured skink


male Southern Rainbow Skink  (Carlia tetradactyla) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Perons tree frog


Perons Tree Frog (Litoria peronii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Perons Tree Frog (Litoria peronii) in amplexus by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Eastern spotted skink


Eastern Spotted Skink (Ctenotus orientalis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Eastern Spotted Skink (Ctenotus orientalis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Weasel skink


Weasel Skink (Saproscincus mustelinus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Obscure skink


Obscure Skink (Morethia obscura) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


snake eyed skink


Ragged Snake-Eyed Skink (Cryptoblepharus pannosus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Mitchells short tailed snake


Mitchell's Short-Tailed Snake (Parasuta nigriceps) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Mitchell's Short-Tailed Snake (Parasuta nigriceps) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Shingleback - very cool lizards


Shingleback (Tiliqua rugosa) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Eastern Bearded dragon


Eastern Bearded Dragon (Pogona barbata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Eastern Bearded Dragon (Pogona barbata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Desert skink! - crappy pics of an amazing skink


Desert Skink (Liopholis inornata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Desert Skink (Liopholis inornata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


nobbi dragon


Nobbi dragon (Diporiphora nobbi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Nobbi Dragon (Diporiphora nobbi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Norrisi dragon


Norris's Dragon (Amphibolurus norrisi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Mallee dragon - very fast guys


Mallee Dragon (Ctenophorus fordi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Burtons legless lizard


Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Painted dragons - colourful little guys that run along the sand dunes like the mallee dragons


Painted Dragon (Ctenophorus pictus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Painted Dragon (Ctenophorus pictus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Bardick - awesome little secretive snake


Bardick (Echiopsis curta) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Bardick (Echiopsis curta) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Southern spiny tailed gecko - amazing little geckos that hang around spinifex


Southern Spiny-Tailed Gecko (Strophurus intermedius) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Southern Spiny-Tailed Gecko (Strophurus intermedius) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Prong snouted blind snake


Prong-Snouted Blind Snake (Ramphotyphlops bituberculatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Dark spined blind snake


Dark-Spined Blind Snake (Ramphotyphlops bicolor) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Dark-Spined Blind Snake (Ramphotyphlops bicolor) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Beaded gecko - nice coloured gecko that hung around the sand dunes at night


Beaded Gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Beaded Gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Wood gecko


Wood Gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Wood Gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Striped legless lizard = another lizard declining from habitat loss


Striped Legless Lizard (Delma impar) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Striped Legless Lizard (Delma impar) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



hope you enjoyed some of Australia's most plainest herps!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 10, 2012)

Amazing pictures of alot of awesome critters. Be happy you live in a place with such diverse....everything. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Terry D (Dec 10, 2012)

Fantastic!! More please!


----------



## tarcan (Dec 10, 2012)

excellent series of pictures... want to see bugs now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm jealous!  Great pictures.


----------



## Marmoore23 (Dec 12, 2012)

Very nice pictures I would also be interested in seeing the insects you have there too!


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 12, 2012)

Great pictures! I vote for more please


----------



## Philth (Dec 13, 2012)

Incredible picture series !  Thanks for sharing.

Later, Tom


----------



## RockinOutAmber (Dec 13, 2012)

These are amazing pictures! I would love to see more!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 13, 2012)

Nick, I really enjoyed seeing the Eastern blue tongue and all the variety of legless lizards!  Almost as cool as your centipede shots


----------



## richoman3 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

i have more bug shots coming soon !!


a few more...



Cunningham's Skink (Egernia cunninghami) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Eastern Three-Lined Skink (Acritoscincus duperreyi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Tussock Skink (Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Tussock Skink (Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Southern Water Skink (Eulamprus tympanum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Southern Water Skink (Eulamprus tympanum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## josh_r (Dec 31, 2012)

Nick, you're crazy! your pics are always good! I always enjoy them.


----------



## jayvee_austin (Jan 12, 2013)

I truly enjoy browsing  your photos! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Petross (Feb 3, 2013)

Australia is beautiful land.

---------- Post added 02-03-2013 at 11:42 AM ----------

thanks for sharing


----------

